
Ask HN: What do you do to relax/re-energize? - LifeQuestioner
Just curious.
I guess relaxing after work will be different to relaxing on weekend. So HN, what do you tend to do to relax&#x2F;play and re-energize?<p>For me I find I have to do some form of sports&#x2F;exercise - such as climbing, yoga, badminton. 
It&#x27;s the only way something can take enough of my mind power to refocus and clear it :)
======
p333347
I lie on my back on the terrace watching white clouds sail across the blue
sky. Looking at the kites swirling in the draft is somehow relaxing to me. At
night, I look out of the window at the sky with sparkling stars or distant
city lights. The calmness of the night, with nothing but clock tick, and light
breeze, inspires me quite a lot. During this routine I just let my mind
wander. If this goes on for more than 30 min, my mind automatically switches
to the problem I am stuck with. In rainy season its a bit frustrating as this
routine isn't possible. I just punch bag.

------
stuxnet79
Ordered by potency:

(1) listening to music. I could be having the shittiest day imaginable and in
the worst possible mood but music is always a magic bullet. When I listen to
the right song my mood just pivots instantly.

(2) watching movies, shows. Currently working through Star Trek TOS right now,
Dennou Coil and Mr Robot

(3) reading, whether it be a blog or a novel. I'm trying to not read articles
on the net so much these days because there's an endless amount of content and
I almost always stay up late. I just bought a bunch of hard cover textbooks
that I will be thumbing through before sleeping. Need to get in the habit
though.

But I have issues with decision paralysis regarding what to watch or listen to
- wish I could come up with a ready solution.

------
dlee12
I agree with the sports/exercise. After a long day's work, I love going to the
gym and listening to some music. Nothing relaxes me more! Then once I finally
get home, I can focus on either side projects or any reading that I need to
catch up on

------
lsiunsuex
Along the lines of exercise for me is a bit of manual labor - be it working
outside or doing a bit of remodeling around the house or washing the car. Just
the other day I was feeling a bit stressed and went outside to wash the car.
Not a full on 3 hour wash / polish / wax but just to give it a quick wash /
get some bugs off / clean the glass, etc... Normally I leave this task until
the weekend. Still took about an hour. Felt much better when I was done - took
a quick shower and got to work on my side projects.

Anything that gets me away from looking at a screen for a few hours helps.

------
Taylor_OD
Maybe I'm boring but playing some video games or reading helps me. I journal
as well but that's more of a daily meditative thing to help get all my
thoughts out so they dont run around my head all day.

------
partisan
I enjoy washing dishes and cooking while listening to podcasts. That seems to
be my default for a good contrast to the stress and cognitive load of work.

I used to walk daily, but an injury has curtailed that.

------
AnimalMuppet
Ultimate frisbee. The freely flowing, read-and-react style of play is a great
break from the deep, focused thought that programming takes.

Soccer is the same, but I can't do soccer anymore. My left knee won't take the
load of kicking the ball. And if you're playing soccer one-footed, you're just
a worthless bum on the field...

------
NSWorldwide
When the wind is up I go kitesurfing, otherwise I standup paddleboard to
relax. I find both activities to be very meditative in thier own ways.

------
Golddisk
Exercising or reading are two of my favorite ways to relax.

------
yolesaber
Recreationally inhale cannabis and climb mountains

